# Pandora to limit free listening to 40hrs/month



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pandora announced earlier this week that it will be limiting free "mobile" listening to 40 hours per month. Unlimited monthly listening with ads will be $0.99, unlimited ad-free remains $3.99. It goes on to say that free unlimited listening for computers will not be impacted by this change.

The Directv app is neither mobile or computer, so I will be curious to see where that is counted.

http://help.pandora.com/customer/portal/articles/938327


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I would think since the DVR does not use a mobile network, and is actually a computer, it would be considered a computer. I am thinking this only applies to cell phone, and phone network connected tablet apps.

What does not make sense to me, is that would be the smallest group listening, so why are they targeting them?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr;3189707 said:


> I would think since the DVR does not use a mobile network, and is actually a computer, it would be considered a computer. I am thinking this only applies to cell phone, and phone network connected tablet apps.
> 
> What does not make sense to me, is that would be the smallest group listening, so why are they targeting them?


I'm not sure it's as small as you think. Think of all the people that hook up their phones to their car stereos and stream Pandora while they are driving or use Pandora while working out. That's where I almost exclusively use it.

- Merg


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder how much share Pandora has lost to Spotify...?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> I would think since the DVR does not use a mobile network, and is actually a computer, it would be considered a computer. I am thinking this only applies to cell phone, and phone network connected tablet apps.
> 
> What does not make sense to me, is that would be the smallest group listening, so why are they targeting them?


+1......The other thing that doesn't make sense is they are advertising "Pandora One" being advertising-free, then states it has fewer interruptions.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

mws192 said:


> The Directv app is neither mobile or computer, so I will be curious to see where that is counted.


Directv receivers that have Pandora are not considered mobile or computer. They fall under the devices Pandora covers "In Your Home" - "TV Providers"


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

A DVR is certainly not "mobile". I have to assume that it will not be counted as such.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I love Pandora, And my phone Blue tooth wooks great in my Cars, so I upgraded to the $3.99 pack. I may drop my sirius accounts.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

There are no ads on DirecTV Pandora. Does DirecTV pay Pandora any fees/royalties? If so, it should not affect us.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> There are no ads on DirecTV Pandora. Does DirecTV pay Pandora any fees/royalties? If so, it should not affect us.


Not sure what Pandora you have on your DVR but on mine every 4-5 songs there is like a 20 sec ad....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I haven't played it since Christmas. We had it on for a couple of hours and I did not notice any ads


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

machavez00;3190486 said:


> I haven't played it since Christmas. We had it on for a couple of hours and I did not notice any ads


Do you have an ad-free Pandora acct? I've heard commercials on Pandora playing on my receivers...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I haven't played it since Christmas. We had it on for a couple of hours and I did not notice any ads


The reason is the free version used (which I use) on the DVR-The more you listen to it the sooner you will get ads - if You use it once in awhile it play a lot longer without ads. I noticed this when the pandora app was first introduced.

Use it a lot - the ads are more every 3-5 songs (stop using it) for 30 days and when you use it again it will play for hours without ads.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm I don't know when I use it on Directv, I rarely listen to ads (maybe once or twice) and I have the free version and listen to it a lot, Now when I listen to it on the PC laptop there's ads every 2 or 3 songs played (video ads also) And the same with the iPad but to a lesser extent. Maybe I don't skip songs constantly, The same with blu-ray player.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I activated a Pandora account on my Roku units and that was ad free at no charge. Since Pandora came to Directv I still get the ad free version since it's on the same account.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No Official DIRECTV Statement:
(I don't know what classification DIRECTV DVR ends up in).

I personally, paid for Pandora One, and will renew when my one year is up.
Well worth the once a year payment.

I can't tell you the last time I heard an Ad or had an interruption.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, an annual subscription is the bees knees. In addition to no ads, the bit rates are higher.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wife and I both pay for a Pandora account, compared to the money we spend on other media it's well worth the price.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hellllloooo Slacker! I've been using Pandora for years, but this will shift me over to Slacker, or possibly iHeartRadio.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, an annual subscription is the bees knees. In addition to no ads, the bit rates are higher.


Sadly, only on the computer.


----------

